
Open-Source Seattle transit app, OneBusAway, finally updated - aaronbrethorst
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/onebusaway/id329380089?mt=8
======
aaronbrethorst
And if you feel like contributing...

[https://github.com/OneBusAway/onebusaway-
iphone](https://github.com/OneBusAway/onebusaway-iphone)

